# Phoe's workout log



## Phoe2006

Gonna start logging my workout sessions over here instead of filling up bricks what are you training today and just sink a link over there.


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## Phoe2006

Here's some pics not necessarily in the correct order
 

Last one is more recent maybe nov. Or dec


----------



## Phoe2006

This was this month and I know I'm covered up she's 3 and got her ears pierced cuz she wanted to


----------



## Phoe2006

Today will be shoulders and light cardio still sick with crap in my chest


----------



## psych

Phoe2006 said:


> Today will be shoulders and light cardio still sick with crap in my chest



skip cardio you will push it down more.  Take a hot shower and say "HUFF".  This word to pronounce involves maximum dilation of the bronchus and throat allowing for easy phlem removal. Bronkaid helps too.


----------



## Phoe2006

Thanks brother for the good info


----------



## swolesearcher

yoo brother.. you`re pretty big.. congrats!


----------



## Phoe2006

So hit shoulders tonight and they're dead

Hammer strength shoulder press
1x20 90
2x15 180
3x7 270
4x7 180
5x15 90

Db lateral raises
1x15 10
2x15 15
3x15 20
4x15 25
5x15 30
6x12 40
Sets 1-4 super set with db front raises

Db front raises
1x15 10
2x15 15
3x15 20
4x15 25

Cable upright rows
1x15 70
2x15 100
3x15 130
4x10 150

Bent over cable rows
1x15 100
2x15 130
3x15 150

Reverse delt machine(pec deck)
1x15 70
2x15 100
3x12 130
4x10 150

Db Shrugs 
1x25 100 
2x23 100
3x20 100


----------



## Phoe2006

Today day off tomorrow arms


----------



## Phoe2006

Did arms today

Triceps
Skull crushers
1x25 75 lbs
2x15 125
3x15 125
4x10 145

Push downs
1x25 110
2x20 140
3x15 160
4x13 160
5x15 160

Rope 
1x25 60
2x20 80
3x15 110
4x13 110

Laying db ext
1x15 25
2x15 35
3x14 45

Dips
1x13 body weight Til failure



Biceps
Alt db curls
1x15 20
2x15 30
3x15 35
4x12 40

Barbell wide grip
1x15 65
2x15 85
3x11 105

Preacher curl
1x15 75
2x15 75
3x15 75
4x15 75

Standing concentration db curls 
1x15 15
2x15 25
3x15 35
4x7 45

Standing db hammer curls
1x15 25
2x15 35
3x15 45
4x11 55


----------



## psych

nice! volume training


----------



## Phoe2006

Thanks brother


----------



## Phoe2006

Skipped the gym yesterday cuz the Superbowl but wow was that a mistake. 

Chest
Bench
1-15 135
2-15 225
3-11 315
4-7 315
5-5 315 drop set 225-5 with 2 second pauses an inch above the chest 135-13

Incline bench
1-15 135
2-14 225
3-11 225
4-13 225

Incline db fly's
1-15 20
2-15 35
3-15 50
4-7 65

Cable fly's
1-15 60
2-15 50
3-15 40

Calves
Seated calf raises 
1-45 90
2-47 90
3-34 180
4-27 180
5-31 180
6-39 90


----------



## Phoe2006

Tuesday 2-4-14

Back 

Deadlifts
1-20 135
2-15 225
3-12 315
4-7 405

Bb rows 
1-15 90
2-15 135
3-13 180
4-9 225

Hammer strength lat pull down
1-25 50
2-15 140
3-15 230
4-13 320
5-7 410 drop set 7 320, 12 230, 15 140

Hammer strength row machine 
1-15 90
2-15 180
3-15 270
4-15 360
5-8 450

Reverse Cable fly's
1-20 20
2-15 30
3-15 40
4-15 50

Reverse pec dec
1-15 70
2-15 110
3-15 130


----------



## kubes

Just stumbled across your log! Nice work brother I will be following


----------



## Phoe2006

Thanks I'll update today's workout tomorrow


----------



## zman12

Your log looks really good.


----------



## Phoe2006

Wednesday 2-5-14

Shoulders

Warm up set 
Db lat raises/ super set w/ front raises
1-15/15 10

Hammer strength shoulder press
1-20 90
2-15 180
3-15 230
4-10 270
5-7 270

Cable front rows
1-15 70
2-15 110
3-15 140
4-15 170
5-15 170

Db lat raises
1-15 20
2-15 30
3-15 35
4-12 40

Db front raises 
1-15 15
2-15 15
3-15 20
4-13 20

Smith machine Shrugs 
1-30 135
2-15 225
3-11 315
4-7 405

Bent over Db rear delt raises
1-15 15
2-15 20
3-15 25

Seated calf raises 
1-50 90
2-39 90
3-34 180
4-36 180
5-14 270
6-12 270
7- 7 270


----------



## psych

Boulders for shoulders bro, keep it up!


----------



## Phoe2006

Thanks they're on fire today good fire but still they're gonna be sore for a few days


----------



## Iceman74

My calves hurt just from reading about that volume!


----------



## Phoe2006

Yea I am writing it down like this
Set-number of reps and weight. I see how others write number of sets before the reps but I am just writing set 1-reps weight
Set 2
Etc
Just to clarify but yes its still a lot of sets with high reps especially for calves but after experience my calves don't grow that easy and the only way I can get them to grow is by doing high reps and lots of reps


----------



## Nattydread

Great log bro. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Iceman74

Phoe2006 said:


> *Yea I am writing it down like this
> Set-number of reps and weight.* I see how others write number of sets before the reps but I am just writing set 1-reps weight
> Set 2
> Etc
> Just to clarify but yes its still a lot of sets with high reps especially for calves but after experience my calves don't grow that easy and the only way I can get them to grow is by doing high reps and lots of reps



That's how I was reading it.


----------



## Phoe2006

Thursday 2-6-14
Arms weighed myself 280 and looking leaner atleast I was told by someone in the gym

Skull crushers ss w/ close grip tri press
1-20/15 75 lbs
2-15/15 125
3-15/15 125
4-9/3 175
5-4 175 
6-15/12 125
7-15/15 125 drop 15/15 75

Bb wide grip curls
1-20 45
2-15 65
3-15 85
4-15 105
5-12 125
6-7 145
7-5 145 drop 4 125, 7 105, 10 85, 11 65, 7 45

Tri press down 
1-30 80
2-20 110
3-15 140
4-15 190
5-12 200
6-7 200 drop 12 150, 11 110, 9 70, 13 50

Alternating db curls
1-15 15
2-15 25
3-15 35
4-12 45
5-7 55 drop 5 45, 8 35, 11 25, 9 15

Rope ext
1-30 60
2-20 80
3-15 110
4-12 110

Concentration curls
1-15 15
2-15 20
3-12 25
4-9 30

Tri kick backs
1-15 15
2-14 20
3-12 25

My arms were dead at this point


----------



## Phoe2006

Friday 2-7-14 
Taking a day off hit legs tomorrow


----------



## dorian777

Phoe2006 said:


> Thursday 2-6-14
> Arms weighed myself 280 and looking leaner atleast I was told by someone in the gym
> 
> Skull crushers ss w/ close grip tri press
> 1-20/15 75 lbs
> 2-15/15 125
> 3-15/15 125
> 4-9/3 175
> 5-4 175
> 6-15/12 125
> 7-15/15 125 drop 15/15 75
> 
> Bb wide grip curls
> 1-20 45
> 2-15 65
> 3-15 85
> 4-15 105
> 5-12 125
> 6-7 145
> 7-5 145 drop 4 125, 7 105, 10 85, 11 65, 7 45
> 
> Tri press down
> 1-30 80
> 2-20 110
> 3-15 140
> 4-15 190
> 5-12 200
> 6-7 200 drop 12 150, 11 110, 9 70, 13 50
> 
> Alternating db curls
> 1-15 15
> 2-15 25
> 3-15 35
> 4-12 45
> 5-7 55 drop 5 45, 8 35, 11 25, 9 15
> 
> Rope ext
> 1-30 60
> 2-20 80
> 3-15 110
> 4-12 110
> 
> Concentration curls
> 1-15 15
> 2-15 20
> 3-12 25
> 4-9 30
> 
> Tri kick backs
> 1-15 15
> 2-14 20
> 3-12 25
> 
> My arms were dead at this point



My arms are dead just reading that. This is coming from a dude that trains Heavy Duty so this much volume is alien to me. Keep it up man!


----------



## Phoe2006

I've been reading more about volume training and listening to Kali muscle and I think he makes some good points on why prisoners get so big while locked up they do a lot more reps than what I was doing and so I'm trying it out now


----------



## psych

All about volume! When I get ready for nationals Sheiko training 2x a day.


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit legs and chest yesterday cuz I didn't get legs I'm this weekend. Was busy looking for houses.

Chest
Flat bb bench
1-25 135
2-15 225
3-7 315
4-8 315
5-6 315
6-11 225
7-8 225
8-15 135
9-11 135

Leg extensions warm-up prior to squats
1-30 90
2-25 110
3-20 130

Squats
1-15 95
2-15 185
3-12 275
3-7 365

Incline smith bench
1-20 135
2-18 135
3-8 225
4-13 135
5-12 135

Leg extensions 
1-15 150
2-15 190
3-12 220
4-10 220

Db incline fly's 
1-20 20
2-15 30
3-15 40
4-11 50
5-8 60

Laying leg curls
1-15 70
2-15 90
3-15 110
4-12 130
5-9 150
6-5 170

Cable fly's started first 5 sets up higher then began adjusting down a few pin holes every set after set 5
1-20 30
2-15 40
3-15 50
4-15 60
5-9 70
6-11 60
7-15 50
8-15 40 
9-15 30
10-15 20

Db pullovers
1-20 50
2-15 70
3-15 80
4-12 90

And my chest and legs are dead at this point.


----------



## AtomAnt

Nice session above!



Phoe2006 said:


> I've been reading more about volume training and listening to Kali muscle and I think he makes some good points on why prisoners get so big while locked up they do a lot more reps than what I was doing and so I'm trying it out now



Well regardless of volume, I feel the most important thing is progressive overload... you have to do more work (weight, reps, sets or increase the intensity by adding more sets beyond failure) each workout... if you keep overloading the muscle, it is going to grow.  The more frequently you can put a sufficient stimulus on the muscle to induce damage and create metabolic stress and recover, the more you will grow... That is my take on training for hypertrophy


----------



## Phoe2006

Tuesday 2-11-14 back
After reading how t did dead s at the end of his workout I tried them at the end as well and holy fuckers.....

Hammer strength lat pull downs
1-30 50
2-25 140
3-15 230
4-15 320
5-12 360

Iso rows close grip with palms facing each other super setted first 3 sets with wide grip palms down
1-15/15 90
2-15/12 180
3-15/8 270
4-12 360
5-8 450

Bb rows 
1-15 45
2-15 90
3-15 135
4-12 180

Sumo Deadlifts
1-15 135
2-15 225
3-9 315
4-3 405 was hoping to get more but my back was dead

Db rear delt fly's
1-15 20
2-15 30
3-13 40
4-12 40

Rear delt fly machine pec deck
1-15 70
2-15 110
3-12 140

My backs dead at this point


----------



## xmen1234

You're a pretty big "Mo Phoe".


----------



## Phoe2006

Lol


----------



## BigBob

Nice Log Mo Phoe! I always went heavy. but these days i am doing Lots of Volume. Dude your Back is fucking strong. 450 iso rows. I love it.


----------



## Phoe2006

Just 5 plates per side but thanks brother


----------



## BigBob

Phoe2006 said:


> Just 5 plates per side but thanks brother



LOL just 5. So humble.


----------



## Phoe2006

Gals real suck so gonna take tonight off and take care of her. Be back to shoulders tomorrow


----------



## Phoe2006

K I have been slacking here's my shoulder/trap/calve workout from yesterday

Thursday 2-13-14



Warm up 
Shoulder raises ss with front raises
1-15-15 10 lbs
2-15-15 15 lbs

Hammer strength I so shoulder press
1-15 90lbs
2-15 180
3-15 180
4-8 230
5-12 180
6 drop set with 200lbs 8 200, 6 150, 13 100, 16 50

Smith machine behind the head shoulder presses
1-15 135
2-15 135
3-5 185 yeah figured out shoulders were fried about this point from presses
4-11 135

Seated calves raises
1-52 90
2-39 90
3-43 90
4-29 180
5-23 180
6-17 180
7-14 270
8-7 270
9-22 90
10-19 90

Lat raises
1-15 15
2-15 25
3-15 30
4-11 40
5-Drop set 7 40, 12 30, 13 20, 17 15

Db Front raises
1-15 15
2-15 20
3-13 25
4-9 30

Db Rear delt 
1-15 15
2-15 25
3-15 30
4-12 35
5-7 40

Smith machine shrugs
1-25 135
2-23 135
3-19 135

Seated db shrugs 
1-15 75
2-15 75
3-13 75
4-9 75


----------



## lycan Venom

Let's see some pics of the progress... Keep killing it!


----------



## Phoe2006

Will do tomorrow brother. I got dinner and a movie with the ole lady and by dinner I mean sex and movie I mean we film it lol.


----------



## lycan Venom

Lmfao. That's a work out to log!


----------



## Phoe2006

today↑


A week ago↓


----------



## Phoe2006

Update my arm workout later


----------



## chicken_hawk

Well, bro you are one thick mo'fo. First time reading your log but I will check in on your progress.

Keep it going,

Hawk


----------



## Phoe2006

Saturday 2-15-14

Dips
1-20 bodyweight
1-15 bodyweight

Easy bar curls
1-15 75
2-15 75
3-15 75
4-11 125

Skull crushers 
1-25 75
2-15 125
3-15 125
4-9 175
5-6 195

Alternating db curls
1-15 15
2-15 25
3-15 35
4-12 45
5-7 55

Close grip bench
1-15 135
2-15 135
3-15 185
4-8 225

Seated concentration curls
1-15 15
2-15 20
3-12 25
4-7 30, 9 25, 8 20, 6 15

Tri push downs
1-25 110
2-15 140
3-15 190
4-15 200
5-14 200
6-11 200, 8 140, 6 110, 10 80, 13 50

Hammer curls
1-15 30 
2-15 40
3-12 50
4-7 60

Rope ext
1-15 60
2-15 80
3-15 100
4-11 120

Tri db kickbacks
1-15 15
2-15 25
3-12 30


----------



## Phoe2006

Sunday 2-16-14
Legs

Squats
1-15 95
2-15 185
4-15 275
5-10 365
6-5 455
7-15 135

Leg extensions
1-20 70
2-15 110
3-15 110
4-15 150
5-15 170

Laying leg curls
1-15 50
2-15 70
3-15 110
4-12 150
5-7 170

Leg press
1-15 90, 15 180, 10 270
2-15 270
3-15 180
4-15 180, 11 180

Leg abductor inner 
1-15 90
2-15 140
3-15 190
4-15 190

Leg abductor outer
1-15 90
2-15 140
3-15 190
4-15 190


----------



## Phoe2006

Monday 2-17-14
Chest

Warm up
Side lat raises/front lat raises
1-20/20 5lbs

Bb bench
1-25 135
2-17 225
3-10 315
4-3 365
5-7 315
6-9 275, 8 225, 14 135

Incline bb bench
1-15 135
2-13 185
3-8 235
4-7 235, 11 185, 13 135

Incline db fly's
1-25 20
2-15 30
3-15 40
4-13 50
5-9 60, 11 40, 10 30, 13 20

Cable fly's
1-15 40
2-15 50
3-15 60
4-13 60
5-15 50

Pec deck fly's
1-25 70
2-15 110
3-15 150
4-12 190
5-9 200

Db pullovers
1-15 50
2-12 70
3-8 80

Seated calf raises 
1-54 90
2-46 90
3-42 90
4-33 180
5-27 180
6-21 180

Chest is fried at this point


----------



## Phoe2006

2-18-14 Tuesday
Back

Hammer strength iso lat pull downs
1-25 50
2-20 140
3-15 230
4-15 320
5-11 360
6-7 360, 5 270, 9 180, 11 90 drop set

Hammer strength iso lat rows
1st 2 sets were close grip and overhand 
1-15/15 90
2-15/11 180
3-15 270
4-11 360
5-6 450

Standing close grip pulldowns
1-25 70
2-20 110
3-15 150
4-15 190

T-bar rows
1-15 90
2-15 135
3-15 180
4-9 225

Db rows
1-15 60
2-15 75
3-11 100
4-8 100

Rev db fly's
1-15 20
2-15 30
3-15 40
4-12 40

Rev pec deck flys
1-15 70
2-15 90
3-15 110
4-15 130

Skipped deadlifts today had both the kids and they were getting restless plus I was worn out by this point


----------



## Phoe2006

Wednesday 2-19-14
Arms

Dips
1-17 body weight
2-11 bw plus 45 lbs
3-4 bw plus 90 lbs

Bb wide grip curls
1-25 45 lbs
2-20 65
3-15 85
4-15 105
5-9 125
6-5 145
7-5 145, 5 125, 7 105, 5 85, 5 65, 7 45

Skull crushers
1-25 75
2-15 125
3-11 175
4-5 195

Alternating db curls
1-25 15
2-15 25
3-15 30
4-10 40
5-7 50

Tri push downs
1-25 110
2-20 150
3-15 190
4-11 200
5-15 200
6-9 200, 8 150, 9 110, 11 80, 12 50, 13 30

Standing one arm cable curls
1-20 20
2-15 30
3-14 40
4-9 50

Tri rope push downs
1-20 60
2-15 80
3-15 110
4-9 130

Db tri kick backs 
1-15 15
2-15 20
3-15 25
4-12 30


----------



## Phoe2006

Finally got a new workout log no more writing it down on a single piece of paper


----------



## psych

Phoe2006 said:


> Finally got a new workout log no more writing it down on a single piece of paper



HAHAHA you serious?  I use to keep mine in a journal but now I just come home and put it on this site.  It's alot easier than having to try and read my chicken  scratch, preworkout drink scribble lol.


----------



## Phoe2006

I'm the same way but as u see I haven't updated my log in a couple days so I'd already forgotten it of o didn't right it down


----------



## Phoe2006

Thursday 2-20-14
Shoulders

Warm up 
Lat raises 
1-15 10 lbs
2-15 15

Hammer strength iso shoulder press
1-25 90
2-20 140
3-11 190
4-7 240
5-2 290 drop, 2 240, 3 190, 2 140, 3 90

Smith machine behind the neck press
1-20 95
2-15 145
3-5 195
4-3 245 drop, 5 145, 8 95

Cable crossover lat raises
1-20 20
2-11 50
3-8 50 drop, 5 40, 4 30, 5 20, 6 10

Db front raises
1-15 15
2-15 20
3-12 25 
4-10 30

Db lat raises 
1-15 15
2-10 25
3-8 35

Rear delt fly's 
1-20 15
2-15 25
3-8 35

Db shrugs
1-20 75
2-18 85
3-15 100


----------



## Phoe2006

Friday 2-21-14
Off


----------



## Phoe2006

Saturday 2-22-14
Legs

Squats
1-15 95
2-15 185
3-8 275
4-6 315
5-2 405
6-2 455 drop, 2 405, 5 315, 6 225, 8 135

Leg extensions
1-20 105
2-15 150
3-15 200
4-6 250 drop, 5 200, 2 150, 5 100

Leg curls
1-15 70
2-11 110
3-10 150

Hip abductor outer
1-20 90
2-15 150
3-15 190

Hip abductor inner 
1-20 90
2-15 150
3-15 190

Had to cut it short cuz of kids back-to-back all-star basketball games


----------



## Phoe2006

Sunday 2-23-14
Chest

Bench
1-25 135
2-15 225
3-6 315
4-5 315
5-4 335
6-4 335 drop, 3 285, 4 235, 5 185, 8 135

Incline bench
1-13 135
2-11 185
3-10 185
4-8 185 drop, 10 135

Incline db fly's
1-15 30
2-13 40
3-9 50
4-8 60

Pec deck fly's
1-25 75
2-17 125
3-8 195

Db pullovers
1-13 60
2-8 70
3-5 80


----------



## Phoe2006

Monday 2-24-14
Back

Deadlifts
1-15 135
2-15 225
3-8 315
4-5 315
5-2 315

Pull ups 
1-6 bodyweight 
2-8 bodyweight
3-4 bodyweight

Hammer strength iso pulldowns
1-25 90
2-16 180
3-13 270
4-8 360 drop, 5 270, 7 180, 10 90

Hammer strength iso close grip rows
1-15 90
2-15 180
3-11 270
4-7 360
5-8 450

Hammer strength iso overhand rows
1-11 90
2-8 180
3-7 180

Seated close grip cable rows 
1-25 75
2-25 110
3-25 160
4-20 200

Standing close grip pull downs
1-15 75
2-15 110
3-15 150
4-13 200

Seated wide grip cable rows
1-15 75
2-15 110
3-15 150
4-13 200

Rear delt fly's
1-15 30
2-13 40
3-9 50


----------



## chicken_hawk

Keep it up boss,

Hawk


----------



## Phoe2006

Thanks CH


----------



## Phoe2006

Tuesday 2-25-14
Shoulders

Warm up dumbbell lat raises
1-15 10
2-15 15
3-15 15

Shoulder press behind the head
1-15 135
2-13 185
3-6 205
4-3 205, ↓ 8 155, 10 135

Hammer strength iso lat shoulder press
1-25 50
2-22 100
3-16 150
4-9 200
5-4 200, ↓ 5 150, 9 100, 27 50

Cable crossover lat raises 
1-15 20
2-10 30
3-9 30

Dumbbell front raises 
1-13 15
2-15 20
3-11 25

Dumbbell lat raises
1-15 15
2-15 20
3-12 25
4-9 30
5-7 30

Rear delts
1-20 60
2-15 100
3-9 150

Barbell shrugs
1-25 135
2-20 135
3-26 135
4-20 225
5-16 225

Dumbbell shrugs
1-30 50
2-25 60
3-20 70
4-15 80
5-12 100

Started back doing cardio after my workout walk 10 minutes at 2 mph


----------



## AtomAnt

That is a lot of freaking volume on those delts! I think my shoulders would explode from blood volume if I used that much volume lol


----------



## Phoe2006

Some days I can lift a lot harder than others. I tore them a good one yesterday though.


----------



## Phoe2006

Today I'm feeling a bit lazy though and last night I could barely lift my arms lol


----------



## Phoe2006

Tonight I took off and ate some stuffed hamburgers with fresh jalepeneos and blue cheese amazing


----------



## psych

You will get over that 405 hump bro.  If you send me a video of your bench I can critique your form.  

Also what part of the shoulder hurts? Is it the front? If it is you need to pause bench more, touch and go benching fucks up your tendons BIG TIME.


----------



## Phoe2006

Yea I've had bad bone spurs on my right collar bone from football etc(dr said caused most likely from impact sports). Had to have surgery to get them ground down. Now my left shoulders pretty much doing the same thing now. So hopefully I don't need surgery on that. I talked to a few people and quit going below 90° but I suspect that's hurting my strength not going all the way down to chest. But next time I do chest which will be Saturday I'll get some footage and get ahold of you. 
Thanks
P


----------



## Phoe2006

Here's an updated photo after shoulders the other day down to 272lbs. I know I have some work to do on the abs.


----------



## Phoe2006

I'm always open to suggestions or ways to tweak my workouts a little chicken_hawk and psych or anyone else that has a suggestion. I've started trying to lean down slowly cutting out all the breads and sugars from my diet. Yesterday was my cheat meal had jalepeneo and blue cheese stuffed lean hamburgers with whole wheat buns and 3 beers. I have seriously cut down drinking at all maybe once every few weeks.


----------



## Alinshop

Phoe2006 said:


> Tonight I took off and *ate some stuffed hamburgers with fresh jalepeneos and blue cheese amazing*




OMG, that sounds so good!

Nice log so far. I'm in!


----------



## Phoe2006

Alinshop said:


> OMG, that sounds so good!
> 
> Nice log so far. I'm in!



They were we bought one of those hamburger presses I forget the name but it worked pretty good. I think it might've just been as easy to make them with your hands cuz it made a 1 lb burger


----------



## Phoe2006

Thursday 2-27-14
Arms

Dips
1-20 bodyweight
2-17 bodyweight
3-13 bodyweight

Ez-curl close grip curls
1-20 75
2-15 95
3-12 115
4-5 125, 14 75

Close grip bench
1-25 95
2-25 145
3-15 195
4-5 245
5-5 285

Alternating dumbbell curls
1-15 20
2-12 30
3-8 40
4-7 50
5-3 60

Skull crushers
1-30 75
2-17 125
3-18 125
4-12 145

Concentration curls 
1-15 20
2-15 25
3-15 30

Tricep press down
1-35 140
2-15 200
3-15 200
4-13 200

Reverse cable curls
1-15 60
2-15 60
3-15 80

Tri rope 
1-15 60
2-15 80
3-20 80
4-16 100
5-15 100

1 armed cable curls
1-20 20
2-15 30
3-12 40


----------



## Phoe2006

Friday 2-28-14
Legs

Smith machine Squats(don't have a squat rack at the gym I use)
1-20 95lbs
2-15 185
3-15 225
4-8 315
5-4 405
6-2 495
7-1 585

Hammer strength leg press
1-50 200
2-19 400
3-11 580
4-3 580

Leg extensions
1-15 75
2-13 135
3-8 180
4-12 210
5-7 255

Leg curls
1-19 70
2-12 110
3-8 150
4-3 180, 2 150, 3 110, 8 70

Hip abductor inner
1-15 190
2-15 190
3-15 190
4-15 190

Hip abductor outer
1-19 130
2-20 190
3-15 190
4-13 190


----------



## Phoe2006

So after a busy weekend I had a chance to finally get back on schedule yesterday.

Monday 3-3-14
Chest

Barbell bench
1-25 135
2-15 225
3-8 315
4-1 405 
5-5 315
6-3 315
7-10 225
8-7 225
9-15 135 with 3 second pause on chest

Incline smith machine bench
1-25 95
2-20 145
3-10 235
4-2 295

Hammer strength iso lat bench
1-25 50
2-20 100
3-15 150
4-15 200
5-15 250 drop, 10 200, 12 150, 15 100, 17 50

Cable fly's
1-30 50
2-20 80
3-15 110
4-11 120

Pec deck
1-25 60
2-20 110
3-15 150
4-15 190
5-11 210


----------



## Phoe2006

Psych I meant to get u video today but my gal was spotting me and no one else was at the gym when I was on bench due to the crazy ass weather as of late


----------



## psych

All good bro.


----------



## Phoe2006

Wednesday 3-5-14
Back

Deadlifts
1-25 135
2-15 225
3-9 315
4-5 405
5-2 495
6-1 545

Pull ups 
1-10 bodyweight
2-7 bw
3-6 bw
4-4 bw

Hammer strength iso-lat pull downs
1-25 90
2-17 180
3-15 270
4-10 360

HS iso-lat rows close grip
1-20 90
2-15 180
3-15 270
4-12 360
5-8 450

HS iso-lat overhand wide grip
1-15 90
2-15 180
3-12 270

Seated cable rows
1-25 110
2-25 190
3-25 190
4-25 190

Standing cable rows
1-15 190
2-15 190
3-15 190

DB rev fly's
1-15 30
2-15 40
3-12 50

Rev Pec deck fly's
1-25  70
2-15 110
3-15 155


----------



## Phoe2006

Thursday 3-6-14
Shoulders/ traps
Bodyweight 268

Warmup
1-15 10
2-15 10
3-15 10

Smith machine behind the neck shoulder press
1-20 135
2-15 185
3-12 205
4-8 225

HS iso-lat shoulder press
1-30 50
2-24 100
3-15 150
4-4 210 drop set, 6 150, 13 100, 26 50

Barbell front chin raises
1-15 45
2-15 65
3-15 85
4-12 105
5-10 125
6-10 145
7-4 185

Dumbbell lat raises
1-15 20
2-10 30
3-6 35 
4-4 40

Smith machine raises
1-38 135
2-40 135
3-42 135

Db shrugs
1-25 60
2-32 70
3-19 80
4-16 90

Took 4 scoops of c4 and I was jacked the fuck outta my mind just the kind of workout I've been needing with all the added stress of lately.:banghead::banghead:


----------



## psych

Pre workout goodness!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel11




----------



## Phoe2006

Wow lol


----------



## AtomAnt

HAHAHA! I love hyping up on the pre w/o....I use C4 also.... gave some to my chick, she was wired for hours... and when it was time to end the training session she was like, HELL NO! We got more to hit.... so we just kept killing shoulders.  Love those kind of days


----------



## Big-John

Lol I never take it but might sneak some in my wife's drink and set back and watch! lol


----------



## Phoe2006

Friday 3-7-14
Arms

Close grip ez curl bar
1-20 75
2-20 75
3-15 75
4-7 125

Skull crushers
1-25 75
2-25 75
3-15 125
4-8 175

Alternating db curls
1-15 20
2-15 25
3-15 30
4-15 35
5-12 40
6-8 50

Close grip bench smith machine
1-25 95
2-20 145
3-15 195
4-10 245
5-5 295

Preacher curls
1-15 75
2-15 75
3-15 75
4-12 95
5-7 115

Tri push down's 
1-20 190
2-20 190
3-16 205
4-14 205
5-12 205

Rope curls
1-20 60
2-15 80
3-15 110
4-15 130

Tri rope push downs
1-20 80
2-15 110
3-15 130
4-12 150

Concentration curls 
1-20 20
2-20 20
3-17 20
4-14 20

Tri db kickbacks
1-15 20
2-15 25 
3-13 30
4-11 30


----------



## Phoe2006

Saturday 3-8-14
------Off-----


----------



## Phoe2006

Monday 3-10-14 morning
Legs

Squats
1-20 135
2-15 225
3-8 315
4-4 405
5-1 495 

Hammer strength leg press
1-52 180
2-26 270
3-18 360
4-16 450

Leg extension
1-20 105
2-15 150
3-12 195
4-7 240
5-5 260

Leg curls
1-15 70
2-15 90
3-13 110
4-6 130
5-4 150

Leg abductor outer
1-25 110
2-15 190
3-13 190

Leg abductor inner
1-25 110
2-22 190
3-15 190


----------



## Phoe2006

Monday 3-10-14 evening 
Chest

Felt stronger today

Bench
1-30 135
2-20 225
3-7 315
4-3 365
5-1 405 drop set, 20 225, 25 135

Smith machine incline bench
1-20 95
2-20 155
3-13 225
4-20 225 drop, 24 135

Cable fly's
1-30 40
2-25 50
3-18 60
4-14 70
5-4 80

Pec deck
1-14 75
2-15 75
3-16 75

Db pullovers
1-15 60
2-15 60
3-12 60

I'm beat tonight fixing to hit the he'd pretty hard.


----------



## Phoe2006

Had to make up for missing the gym 2 days in a row this weekend


----------



## Big-John

Beast!


----------



## Phoe2006

Thanks


----------



## Phoe2006

Tuesday 3-11-14
Back

Pull ups 
1-4 bodyweight
2-2 bodyweight

Deadlifts
1-15 135
2-2 315
3-1 405
4-1 495
5-miss got it up to my knees and couldn't pull it any further 585
Wasn't feeling it yesterday so decided to try and max and see where I was at. Close but no cigar got 545 last week

Hammer strength iso-lat pull downs
1-30 90
2-15 180
3-12 270
4-8 320
5-5 370

Hammer strength iso-lat rows close grip
1-20 90
2-20 180
3-12 270
4-12 360
5-6 450

Seated cable rows
1-15 190
2-15 190
3-15 190
4-15 190

Cable pull downs
1-15 110
2-15 190
3-15 190
4-15 190

Dumbbell reverse fly's
1-20 20
2-15 30
3-11 40
4-7 50


----------



## AtomAnt

Damn dude, you are putting in work! What exercises do you get the best "feel" on for your lat width?


----------



## Phoe2006

I personally believe pull ups and lat pull downs but maybe thats just me as u can see when I have a spotter usually my gal I can get more reps and she pushes me. But yesterday I was so beat up from a double workout the day prior.


----------



## Daniel11

Double days are rough. Or rather the day after is rough.  Makes me feel like a train hit me.


----------



## Phoe2006

I was beat up yesterday and the old lady had to work late so I was in there alone. I think just the extra break between sets gives me more rest and better lifts.


----------



## Phoe2006

Wednesday 3-12-14
Shoulders/ traps

Db lat raises- warm up
1-15 10
2-15 10

Smith machine behind the neck presses
1-30 95
2-20 145
3-11 195
4-7 245
5-3 285

Hammer strength iso-lat shoulder press
1-30 50
2-20 100
3-14 150
4-6 200
5-7 250 drop set, 12 150, 14 100, 21 50

Db lat raises
1-15 15
2-15 25
3-10 35
4-6 40 drop set, 4 30, 8 20, 12 10

Smith machine shrugs
1-40 135
2-36 135
3-34 135
4-30 135
5-20 135

Db shrugs 
1-28 50
2-24 60
3-20 70
4-16 80
5-12 90

Rev Pec deck 
1-20 75
2-19 105
3-15 135
4-10 165
5-5 195


----------



## chicken_hawk

Some really hardcore workouts bro.

Keep it up,
Hawk


----------



## Phoe2006

Thank you sir


----------



## Big-John

Keep it up brother.


----------



## Phoe2006

Thursday 3-13-14
-----off-------


----------



## Phoe2006

Friday 3-14-14
Arms

Barbell wide grip curls
1-25 45
2-13 85
3-12 105
4-7 125
5-4 145
6-4 165, drop set 6 125, 5 105, 8 85, 10 65, 10 45

Skull crushers 
1-30 75 w/close grip bench 15
2-20 125 "  " 10
3-13 145 "  " 8
4-13 165 "  " 6
5-7 175

Alternating db curls
1-15 15
2-15 25
3-11 30
4-7 40
5-4 50

Tri press down 
1-24 190
2-20 190
3-22 190
4-17 190
5-21 190

Preacher curls
1-15 75
2-13 75
3-10 75
4-10 75
5-12 75

Tri rope
1-20 60
2-20 90
3-12 120
4-8 150

Hammer curls
1-13 50
2-8 60
3-6 70
4-4 80

Tri db kickbacks
1-15 15
2-15 20
3-15 25
4-12 30

Concentration curls
1-15 15
2-15 20
3-15 25
4-12 30

Tri cable kickbacks
1-20 20
2-15 30
3-15 40
4-8 50
5-9 60

I'm beat got an early day of all-star basketball tournament tomorrow


----------



## MattG

Jesus man, you dont fuck around do you.lol. almost 50 sets of bis and tris, damn! I usually cap those off at 30. I see you do the skullcrusher/close grip superset. Thats def my fav for tris. Saw that in arnolds encyclopedia years ago and always do those at least every other arm day...


----------



## Phoe2006

I just go and go until I can't move my arms


----------



## Ironbuilt

You play hoops or just watch. ?  Current changes in your body composition or not disclosed till the temple is built?  Thks phoe..


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dont answer phoe ..maybe u needspractice ..


----------



## Phoe2006

Step son's in an all-star tournament so just watch. They won this game so got another one in 5 hours


----------



## Ironbuilt

Cool..


----------



## Phoe2006

Ironbuilt said:


> Dont answer phoe ..maybe u needspractice ..



No I don't needsparctice captain jacktardious


----------



## Phoe2006

Saturday 3-15-14
----off-----
Had basketball games all day


----------



## Phoe2006

Sunday 3-16-14
Legs

Smith machine Squats
1-25 95lbs
2-15 135
3-15 225
4-8 315
5-4 405
6-1 495
7-2 585 right above parallel
8-1 695 right above parallel

Can't wait to find a new gym after we move that has a decent squat rack no more smith machine and no more hammer strength leg press 

Hammer strength leg press
1-54 200
2-50 200
3-22 400
4-13 400

Leg extensions
1-25 60
2-20 120
3-11 180
4-11 240
5-8 255

Leg curls
1-20 60
2-15 80
3-15 100
4-8 120
5-7 140

Leg abductor's outer 
1-15 190
2-15 190
3-15 190

Leg abductor's inner
1-15 190
2-15 190
3-15 190


----------



## Phoe2006

Monday 3-17-14
Chest

Barbell bench
1-30 135
2-20 225
3-4 315
4-2 365
5-1 415 finally broke through that wall
6-6 315
7-5 315
8-15 225
9-10 225
10-30 135

Smith machine incline bench
1-30 115
2-20 165
3-15 215
4-6 265

Db fly's
1-15 30
2-15 35
3-15 40
4-12 45
5-6 50

Pec deck
1-46 60
2-26 120
3-10 165
4-10 210
5-6 255

Finally broke through my plateau on bench


----------



## Phoe2006

Question for the powerlifters on the board how much am I hurting myself by not touching the chest on bench I stop about 1-2" above my chest or 90°? Thanks for the help


----------



## psych

Phoe2006 said:


> Question for the powerlifters on the board how much am I hurting myself by not touching the chest on bench I stop about 1-2" above my chest or 90°? Thanks for the help



It will fuck with your shoulder.

It will make your chest not develop flexibility which can lead to a tear...........:action-smiley-041:

Just touch your chest, don't have to pause it.


----------



## Phoe2006

My left shoulder's the one that's already been giving me problems that's y I was asking it seems not to hurt as much when I stop before my chest.

Thanks psych


----------



## Phoe2006

psych said:


> It will fuck with your shoulder.
> 
> It will make your chest not develop flexibility which can lead to a tear...........:action-smiley-041:
> 
> Just touch your chest, don't have to pause it.



Kinda figured as much just wanted to check with one of y'all first. Guess its back to lighter weight and work myself back up


----------



## Phoe2006

Tuesday 3-18-14
Shoulders/back/traps

Deadlifts 
1-30 135
2-15 215
3-7 315
4-4 405 lower backs still sore from legs on Sunday so took it easy

Pull ups
1-7 bodyweight
2-6 bw
3-4 bw

Smith machine shoulder press 
1-30 115
2-15 185
3-6 255
4-15 185
5-34 115

Hammer strength iso-lat pull downs
1-25 90
2-15 180
3-15 270
4-6 360 drop set, 7 270, 10 180, 20 90

Hammer strength iso-lat shoulder press
1-30 50
2-27 100
3-16 150
4-7 200 drop, 9 150, 12 100, 17 50

Smith machine bent over rows
1-15 135
2-15 135
3-15 135

Db lat raises
1-20 10
2-15 15
3-15 20
4-13 25

Rev db fly's
1-15 15
2-11 20
3-8 25

Smith machine shrugs
1-21 135
2-23 135
3-18 225
4-10 315


----------



## Phoe2006

Wednesday 3-19-14
---off---


----------



## psych

Phoe2006 said:


> Wednesday 3-19-14
> ---off---



Lol you posted that you had an off day 

Training looks good bro.


----------



## Phoe2006

Yep and thanks my mom was supposed to be here tonight changed to tomorrow so we had to do a deep cleaning if the house. She's coming down for my birthday next week plus I haven't seen her since Xmas.


----------



## lycan Venom

Let's see some updated pictures. How's the family?


----------



## Phoe2006

below 270 in this pic

here's a couple more in the last few weeks. One.I already posted on the 27th of last month and thought I did tried deleting it but its still showing up. O well.

Families good gonna try and just run a low dose cruise over the next few months with proper pct. Give my body a break from tren and mast. Turning 34 next week.

My gals preggers again and had a little scare yesterday she had some bloody discharge after doing deadlifts the day prior. Hopefully everything's alright. She looked up and like I've told her to drop her weight on lifts and just do higher reps. She was only deadlifting 95 lbs. When she got on one of those pregnancy apps it said its just old blood and nothing to worry about. She did work herself up to deadlifting 195 lbs I was so proud of her but trying to make her realize while she's pregnant its better for her to go lower in weight. She been listening.


----------



## Phoe2006

Thursday 3-20-14
Arms

Ez curl wide grip
1-25 75
2-25 75
3-18 75
4-10 125
5-7 125

Skull crushers super set w/close grip bench
1-25 75, 15
2-30 75, 15
3-20 125, 17
4-20 125, 10
5-12 175, 3

Alt. Db curls
1-20 15
2-20 20
3-20 25
4-15 30
5-15 35
6-12 40
7-9 45
8-10 50

1 armed db over head tri press
1-20 15
2-15 20
3-15 25
4-15 30
5-15 35

Wide grip bb curls
1-30 45
2-20 65
3-15 85
4-11 105
5-6 125

Tri cable press down
1-23 190
2-25 190
3-23 190
4-15 190
5-11 190

Tri rope 
1-30 60
2-28 80
3-18 100
4-17 120
5-13 140

Preacher curls
1-15 75
2-10 75
3-10 75

Db kickbacks
1-15 15
2-15 20
3-15 25
4-15 30

1 armed concentration curls
1-15 15
2-15 20
3-15 25
4-15 30

Seated calve raises
1-50 90
2-60 90
3-35 180
4-32 180
5-18 270
6-15 270
7-22 180
8-57 90
9-20 90 slow up and down with pauses

My as are dead can barely lift em up headed to bed g'night


----------



## Iceman74

You're a big boy! Realistic and still impressive. Plus you have an attitude that stands out from many others.


----------



## Phoe2006

Thanks iceman


----------



## Phoe2006

Saturday 3-22-14
Legs

Smith mach squats
1-20 135
2-15 225
3-12 315
4-4 405
5-2 495
6-3 405
7-5 315
8-17 225
9-9 135 my legs f'ing hurt

Hammer strength leg press
1-100 180
2-38 380
3-19 580

Leg extensions
1-20 75
2-20 150
3-15 210
4-9 255
5-10 255

Leg curls
1-20 60
2-20 80
3-17 100
4-15 120
5-7 140

Leg abductor outer
1-30 110
2-22 190
3-18 190
4-18 190

Leg abductor inner
1-32 110
2-25 190
3-27 190
4-22 190


----------



## Alinshop

Phoe2006 said:


> View attachment 13531 below 270 in this pic
> 
> View attachment 13532here's a couple more in the last few weeks. One.I already posted on the 27th of last month and thought I did tried deleting it but its still showing up. O well.
> 
> Families good gonna try and just run a low dose cruise over the next few months with proper pct. Give my body a break from tren and mast. Turning 34 next week.
> 
> *My gals preggers again and had a little scare yesterday she had some bloody discharge after doing deadlifts the day prior. Hopefully everything's alright. She looked up and like I've told her to drop her weight on lifts and just do higher reps. She was only deadlifting 95 lbs. When she got on one of those pregnancy apps it said its just old blood and nothing to worry about. She did work herself up to deadlifting 195 lbs I was so proud of her but trying to make her realize while she's pregnant its better for her to go lower in w*eight. She been listening.




Sorry to hear that. How many mths is she?


----------



## Phoe2006

She's doing fine now just laying off the heavier stuff for a Lil bit she's 5 weeks almost 6. We lost our last baby at 11 back in August weeks so not getting to excited yet.


----------



## Phoe2006

Sunday 3-23-14
Chest/ bi's

Bb bench 
1-30 135
2-18 225
3-14 225
4-15 225 
5-12 225
6-8 275
7-2 325 drop set, 2 275, 6 325, 17 135
8-34 135

Alt. Db curls
1-23 15
2-20 20
3-20 25
4-17 30
5-15 35
6-12 40
7-8 45
8-5 50

Smith machine incline bench
1-20 95
2-20 145
3-20 145
4-15 195
5-16 195
6-8 245
7-6 245 drop set, 6 195, 10 145, 19 95
8- 35 95

Close grip cable curls
1-25 110
2-19 130
3-12 150
4-7 170
5-3 190

Db fly's
1-20 20
2-15 30
3-20 40
4-18 50
5-15 60

Wide grip cable curls
1-15 110
2-15 120
3-7 130

Concentration curls
1-25 20
2-15 25
3-15 30

All sets were super setted one right after another I know it doesn't look like it but chest bi's chest again so on and so forth. My gal was ready to go so had to cut chest down a little.


----------



## chicken_hawk

Phoe2006 said:


> She's doing fine now just laying off the heavier stuff for a Lil bit she's 5 weeks almost 6. We lost our last baby at 11 back in August weeks so not getting to excited yet.



Been there bro...so I understand.

All the best from me to you both !

Hawk


----------



## Phoe2006

Thanks brother I went through a little rough spell when all that happened. Drinking partying etc but now I'm back better than ever. Quit drinking almost completely might have a few once a month or so but that's about it. Its amazing when you cut all those empty calories out what happens to your body.


----------



## Alinshop

Phoe2006 said:


> She's doing fine now just laying off the heavier stuff for a Lil bit she's 5 weeks almost 6. *We lost our last baby at 11 back in August weeks so not getting to excited yet.*




Sorry to hear that. I hope for the best this time around for you and your girl.


----------



## turbobusa

Good things coming Phoe. Hey man proud of you pulling yourself up that way.
That is strength!   Nice training log keep rockin!  Talk soon, T...


----------



## Phoe2006

turbobusa said:


> Good things coming Phoe. Hey man proud of you pulling yourself up that way.
> That is strength!   Nice training log keep rockin!  Talk soon, T...



Much appreciated t and definitely hit me up when u get down. It was one of the hardest things I've been through but what doesn't kill u only makes u stronger. Just look at brick he is constantly a reminder of how strong someone truly is when put into a fucked up situation. Down to the last few days in our old house then its time to move into the bigger house. About 600 sq ft more.


----------



## Phoe2006

Monday 3-24-14
Back/shoulders/traps

Close grip pull ups 
1-10 bodyweight
2-9 bw
3-9 bw
4-6 bw
5-5 bw

Deadlifts
1-25 135
2-20 225
3-15 225
4-10 315
5-5 315

Smith machine behind the neck shoulder press
1-20 95
2-20 145
3-20 145
4-9 195
5-8 195

Hammer strength iso-lat pull downs
1-25 90
2-18 180
3-24 180
4-15 270
5-11 270

Hammer strength iso-lat shoulder press
1-30 50
2-25 100
3-20 100
4-20 150
5-18 150

Hammer strength iso-lat rows
1-25 180
2-20 280
3-15 270
4-13 270
5-9 360

Db lat raises
1-20 15
2-16 20
3-16 25
4-11 30
5-12 35

Seated close grip cable rows
1-20 190
2-25 190
3-16 190

Db front rows
1-15 10
2-13 15
3-11 15

Standing close grip cable rows
1-17 190
2-20 190
3-16 190

Smith machine shrugs
1-35 135
2-30 135
3-29 135
4-16 225
5-18 225

Reverse Pec deck
1-20 60
2-25 90
3-18 105

Db shrugs
1-29 50
2-16 60
3-19 70
4-17 80

I'm f'ing dead after today hope all of y'all had a great workout. Gotta get my arm workout in tomorrow and legs Wednesday. Taking Thursday off my old lady's taking me out for my bday and start packing up the uhaul Friday so we can move in Saturday to our new house.


----------



## Phoe2006

Tuesday 3-25-14
Arms

Dips
1-25 bodyweight
2-16 bw+25
3-13 +50
4-3 +75
5-16 bw

Ez curl close grip
1-20 75
2-20 75
3-15 95
4-9 115
5-6 135

Skull crushers
1-36 75
2-23 125
3-19 125
4-13 125

Alt db curls
1-20 20
2-19 25
3-15 30
4-12 40
5-8 50

Close grip bench
1-38 95
2-16 145
3-15 195
4-15 195
5-10 195

Barbell wide grip curls 
1-15 45
2-15 65
3-12 85
4-10 85

Tri press down
1-15 190
2-15 190
3-15 190
4-15 190
5-15 190

Concentration db curls
1-15 15
2-15 20
3-15 25
4-15 30
5-15 30

Tri rope
1-15 60
2-15 80
3-15 100
4-15 120
5-15 140

Reverse cable curls
1-15 50
2-15 50
3-15 60
4-15 70
5-15 80

Tri kick backs
1-20 20
2-10 25
3-8 25

My bodies pretty beat up might have to tale a break tomorrow


----------



## Ironbuilt

Happy Birthday ..Have a cupcake.


----------



## Phoe2006

Ironbuilt said:


> Happy Birthday ..Have a cupcake.



Tomorrow jackass


----------



## Alinshop

Ironbuilt said:


> Happy Birthday ..Have a cupcake.




Are those protein cupcakes bro?

Happy Birthday Phoe!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Phoe2006

Alinshop said:


> Are those protein cupcakes bro?
> 
> Happy Birthday Phoe!:food-smiley-004:



Thanks brother it's actually the 27th but its close enough now. And got plans to eat some crawfish and drink a some cold beer.


----------



## psych

Get a shot of jack from me to you bro 

Happy birthday!


----------



## MattG

Happy b day brocephus. Follow up the jack with some crown


----------



## Ironbuilt

Well ok then  ..milk it a few days ..


----------



## Phoe2006

Thanks gents


----------



## swolesearcher

happy birthday bro


----------



## Phoe2006

Thursday 3-27-14
Legs

Squats
1-25 135
2-15 225
3-15 225
4-12 315
5-8 315
6-5 405
7-6 405
8-1 495

Hammer strength leg press 
1-70 180
2-50 180
3-30 270
4-30 270

Leg extensions
1-15 75
2-9 120
3-15 150
4-15 180 
5-12 210
6-8 240

Laying leg curls
1-15 60
2-15 80
3-15 100
4-15 120

Leg abductors inner
1-15 110
2-15 190
3-15 190
4-15 190

Leg abductors outer
1-18 190
2-15 190
3-17 190
4-19 190

Must say its been a great birthday so far. Had an excellent leg workout gonna pay for it the next couple days but who cares. Thanks everyone for the bday posts lol. Now time to eat some crawfish and drink a few cold beers. Talk tomorrow be busy gonna try and get a decent chest/bicep workout in before we start packing up the uhaul. My gals doing better with the pregnancy. Just trying not to get myself to excited til after the first trimester and ultrasound. She's laid off if working out a little still works out just much easier.
Thanks again everyone
P


----------



## Phoe2006

Been a busy ass week moving, bday, and a new job interview hoping to find a new gym tomorrow. Hoping I can get a free pass for a week to ten days before I head off to work. Haven't worked out since Thursday


----------



## MattG

Could be a blessing in disguise bro. Many times I've hit it hard for months straight and just got burnt out mentally and physically on the gym. Stopped making gains and progress...Sometimes a week off works wonders for all of that ya know?


----------



## Phoe2006

MattG said:


> Could be a blessing in disguise bro. Many times I've hit it hard for months straight and just got burnt out mentally and physically on the gym. Stopped making gains and progress...Sometimes a week off works wonders for all of that ya know?



Yea just didn't want it to be so soon. Was hoping it was next week when I started the new job. Working 12-14 hours a day really takes a toll on u. But its been nice so far but feeling really bloated.


----------



## Phoe2006

Found a new gym back at it idk if its more fucktards around me, being out of the gym for 5 days or so, or starting my cruise cycle but damn I felt week today. 

Wednesday 4-2-14
Chest

Barbell bench
1-25 135
2-10 225
3-18 225
4-6 275
5-3 275
6-6 225
7-15 135

Db incline bench
1-15 50
2-15 70
3-12 90
4-6 100
5-13 70

Db incline fly's
1-20 40
2-15 50
3-13 60

Pec deck
1-25 80
2-20 120
3-15 160
4-15 200
5-11 240
6-6 240

Seated calf raises
1-60 90
2-50 90
3-30 180
4-25 180
5-21 180
6-35 90
7-32 90

Donkey calf raises
1-25 full stack don't remember the weight its rubbed off
2-30 same
3-29 same
4-26 same
5-21 same
6-25 same

Feels good to be back in the gym it was definitely a stress relief


----------



## Phoe2006

Thursday 4-3-14
Back

DL's
1-20 135
2-15 225
3-11 315
4-3 405 
5-1 495
6-0 585

Cable pulldowns
1-20 110
2-16 150
3-7 210
4-5 250

Hs Lat pulldowns
1-20 90
2-15 180
3-7 270, 6 180, 5 90

Hs low row
1-15 90
2-15 180
3-15 230
4-10 280

T-bar rows
1-20 45
2-15 90
3-15 135
4-15 180
5-10 235
6-3 280 almost passed out huh


----------



## Phoe2006

F'ing posted that on accident will finish it in a bit


----------



## Phoe2006

Continued from above

Rev fly's
1-20 70
2-15 100
3-15 130
4-12 160
5-4 180

I'm done probably coming back to do shoulders later with the old lady


----------



## Phoe2006

Mon 4-7-14
Arms/calves

Dips
1-20 bw
2-20 bw 
3-10 bw+25
4-10 bw+50
5-7 bw+75
6-5 bw+100, ds bw 7

Ez bar curls
1-20 60
2-15 60
3-15 90
4-11 90
5-7 110

Skull crushers
1-25 75
2-25 75
3-11 125
4-2 175 ds 7 125
5-9 125, ds 17 75

Alt db curls
1-20 25
2-12 35
3-9 40
4-7 45 ds 7 30

Hs preacher curl 
1-25 45
2-15 90
3-7 100
4-4 110
5-2 120 ds 4 100, 6 90, 4 75, 6 65, 4 55, 4 45

Tri press down
1-25 100
2-17 200
3-15 200
4-13 200
5-11 200
6-14 200, ds 10 160, 13 120, 
19 80, 19 60, 10 40

Concentration curls
1-15 20, 6 20
2-9 25
3-8 ®, 10L 25
4-10®, 13L 25

Tri rope
1-25 60
2-18 80
3-12 100
4-9 120, 7 90, 5 50, 9 30

Hammer curls
1-25 20
2-18 30
3-13 40
4-8 50

Tri kickbacks
1-15 20
2-15 20
3-13 25
4-10 25

Cable curls
1-15 100
2-13 100
3-16 100
4-15 100
5-15 100, 5 70, 7 50, 3 30

Hs dip 
1-25 90
2-15 180
3-15 270
4-4 360, 13 180
5-25 180, 27 90

Seated calf raise
1-60 90
2-30 180
3-8  270
4-14 180
5-46 90

Donkey calf raises
1-22 240
2-17 400
3-20 400
4-17 400
5-15 400

Fuck I gotta shave my face head and chest tonight FML. My arms r fuckin dead


----------



## Phoe2006

Tuesday 4-8-14
Legs

Squats
1-15 135
2-14 225
3-5 315
4-2 405 ds 3 315, 7 225, 11 135

Leg press 
1-25 360
2-15 540
3-15 720
4-13 900
5-9 990

Leg extensions
1-15 100
2-15 130
3-15 175
4-13 205
5-12 235
6-8 260

Leg curls
1-15 70
2-15 90
3-12 110
4-9 130

I'm done leg are toast. I finally got the old lady coming back to the gym so probably be back tonight to do chest with her.


----------



## psych

i would die doin reps for legs over 10....fuck that! lol


----------



## Phoe2006

Wednesday 4-9-14 am
Chest

Barbell bench
1-30 135
2-18 225
3-12 225
4-6 275
5-2 275, 9 225, 14 135
6-15 135

Db incline
1-15 50
2-15 70
3-8 90
4-5 100, 5 75, 5 50
5-11 70

Incline db fly's
1-15 30
2-11 40
3-7 50
4-4 60, 7 30

Cable crossovers

High
1-20 40
2-15 60
3-6 80

Med
1-15 40
2-13 40
3-11 40

Low
1-15 30
2-14 30
3-11 40

Dips
1-6 bw
2-6 bw
3-7 bw
4-3 bw

Db pullovers
1-10 50
2-10 60
3-13 70
4-7 80

Ofcourse the ol lady didn't come last night tonight shoulder's with her.


----------



## Phoe2006

Wednesday 3-9-14 pm
Shoulders/traps/calves

Hammer strength shoulder press
1-25 90
2-16 180
3-14 180
4-11 180
5-9 180, 15 90
6-16 90

Lat raise machine
1-15 70
2-15 105
3-15 130
4-9 130
5-15 90

Donkey calf raises
1-17 400
2-15 400
3-15 400
4-15 400

Barbell shrugs
1-30 135
2-25 135
3-25 135
4-15 225
5-11 225
6-16 135

Seated calf raises
1-35 90
2-25 90
3-24 90
4-26 90

Just a light workout killed it earlier. Ol lady came today and did legs


----------



## psych

Love the new icon


----------



## Phoe2006

Friday 4-11-14
Back

Dl's
1-16 135
2-15 225
3-10 315
4-5 405
5-1 495
6-0 545
7-10 135
8-12 135

Hammer strength rev grip Lat pulldowns
1-20 90
2-15 180
3-3 270, 8 180
4-8 180, 8 90
5-15 90

Hammer strength low row
1-15 90
2-12 180
3-14 180
4-8 270
5-6 270, 6 180
6-10 180, 14 90
7-18 90, 8 90

Cable rows
1-15 120
2-9 210
3-7 250
4-7 250

Cable pulldowns
1-15 110
2-15 150
3-11 200
4-4 230
5-2 250, 8 150, 12 110, 14 80

Rev fly's
1-15 80
2-15 110
3-11 140
4-4 160, 8 100, 14 70, 17 50, 23 40, 11 slow 30

I'm fuckin dead enjoy your weekend brothers probably my last one with the FAM for a month or so. So gonna relax. 

Here psych some pics for you to save


----------



## Phoe2006

Saturday 4-12-14
Tri's quick workout busy day plus gym was crowded as fuck

Dips
1-20 bodyweight
2-17 bw
3-15 bw
4-15 bw
5-15 bw

Tri cable press down
1-30 120
2-19 200
3-17 200
4-15 200
5-15 200
6-13 200

Tri rope
1-22 60
2-17 100
3-15 120
4-11 120
5-9 120

Close grip bench
1-25 135
2-20 135
3-16 225
4-15 225
5-4 275, 7 225, 13 135
6-16 135

Hammer strength dip machine
1-25 90
2-16 180
3-14 270
4-9 360
5-8 450
6-7 450, 14 270, 19 180, 21 90


----------



## dorian777

That's an impressive close-grip poundage. Do you keep your hands 6" apart?


----------



## psych

hate crowded gyms...


----------



## Phoe2006

dorian777 said:


> That's an impressive close-grip poundage. Do you keep your hands 6" apart?



Yes sir might jot be exactly 6"'s but pretty darn close I just use the gap in the middle of the bar as guidance and my pinkies touch the grip.


----------



## MattG

Phoe2006 said:


> Yes sir might jot be exactly 6"'s but pretty darn close I just use the gap in the middle of the bar as guidance and my pinkies touch the grip.



Very impressive weight indeed bro. That hurt your wrists bad? I know heavier weight close grips on straight bar kills mine, to the point where i miss a few reps because of it. Got a little old school bench at my gym that has narrow bar rests. I love that thing for close grips bc you can use an ez curl bar on it. Much easier on wrist joints...


----------



## Phoe2006

Yea actually anything over 135 bench wise hurts my wrists and I wear wrist wraps.


----------



## chicken_hawk

Phoe2006 said:


> Yea actually anything over 135 bench wise hurts my wrists and I wear wrist wraps.



Same here and I put my pinkie on the first ring as well.

Keep rockin it bud.


Hawk


----------



## Phoe2006

Sunday 4-13-14
Bi's

Ez curl wide grip
1-15 60
2-12 90
3-11 90

Alt db curls
1-15 20
2-14 30
3-9 35
4-6 45
5-4 50, 6 30, 13 20

Hammer strength seated curl machine
1-20 45
2-10 70
3-7 80
4-6 95
5-3 105, 2 95, 4 70, 3 55, 7 45
6-13 45, 7 55, 5 65
7-7 75, 5 65, 4 55, 5 45
8-13 45

One armed concentration curls 
1-21 20
2-24 20
3-16 25
4-17 25
5-10 30
6-11 30, 6 25, 8 20, 13 15

One armed Cable curls
1-13 30
2-10 40
3-7 50
4-3 60, 3 50, 4 40, 7 30, 11 20, 14 10


----------



## Phoe2006

Monday 4-14-14
Legs

Squats
1-15 135
2-13 225
3-6 315
4-2 405
5-1 455

Hack squat machine
1-15 90
2-11 90
3-5 180
4-3 180

Leg press
1-20 450
2-20 710
3-8 990
4-7 990

Leg extensions
1-20 40
2-15 70
3-15 100
4-12 160
5-7 195
6-5 250

Laying leg curls
1-15 60
2-20 80
3-13 100
4-9 120


----------



## Phoe2006

Tuesday 4-15-14
Chest

Bench
1-30 135
2-20 225
3-13 225
4-6 275
5-2 315
6-1 335
7-8 225
8-8 225
9-25 135
10-23 135

Smith machine incline
1-25 135
2-10 225
3-11 225
4-3 275, 5 225,13 135
5-27 135
6-24 135

Seated calf raises ss w/ incline
1-50 110
2-54 110
3-43 110
4-32 110
5-17 180
6-12 180

Pec deck fly's
1-25 70
2-18 120
3-13 170
4-12 220
5-10 250
6-7 260

Calf sled
1-51 90
2-30 270
3-13 450
4-14 540
5-10 630

Seated ground zero cable fly
1-15 30
2-15 60
3-7 90
4-4 120, 3 80, 7 50, 13 30, 17 20

Donkey calf raises
1-10 450
2-13 450
3-13 450
4-17 240

Dips
1-10 bw
2-7 bw
3-2 bw

Good last workout til I get to my final destination got safety training and testing for the next 7-10 days don't know yet. Hopefully find a gym til then that won't kick me out lol. Fuck you planet fit.


----------



## Phoe2006

BTW psych came all the way down and touching chest but my shoulders fuckin killing me now


----------



## Phoe2006

Saturday 4-19-14
Legs

Squats(not feeling it today but gotta work through it)
1-15 135
2-12 225
3-2 315 
4-3 315
5-2 405
6-1 405
7-6 135 my legs feel like shit today

Hack squat machine
1-15 90
2-9 180
3-4 270
4-2 360
5-11 180

Leg press
1-25 540
2-15 720
3-10 900
4-5 990
5-13 540

Leg extensions
1-25 60
2-20 100
3-17 160
4-14 190
5-7 220
6-5 250
7-3 250,2 190,3 160,2 130, 2 100, 2 80, 2 60, 2 40, 4 20

Laying leg curls
1-15 60
2-24 60
3-20 80
4-17 100
5-11 120

Happy Easter decent workout eventhough I wasn't feeling it today.


----------



## Phoe2006

Been a while since I updated my log

Sunday 4-27-14
Shoulders/traps

Military press
1-15 bar warm up
2-15 135
3-8 185
4-4 205
5-1 225, 6 185, 10 135
6-15 135

Db Lat raises set 1
1-15 20
2-15 25
3-13 30

Hammer strength shoulder press 
1-25 90
2-15 180
3-13 180
4-10 180
5-10 180, ds 12 90

Lat raise machine set 2
1-25 80
2-15 140
3-6 185
4-3 170, ds 5 140, 6 110, 8 80, 13 40

Db front raises
1-13 20
2-9 25
3-11 20
4-6 30, 3 25, 4 20, 8 15

Rear delta
1-25 70
2-20 105
3-17 145
4-10 170, 4 160, 3 130, 5 100, 6 70, 8 40

Smith machine shrugs
1-30 135
2-30 135
3-20 225
4-17 225
5-10 315
6-9 315
7-5 405
8-4 405, 7 315, 14 225, 24 135

Db shrugs
1-18 85
2-15 105
3-9 120
4-8 125


----------



## Alinshop

Welcome back!


----------



## Phoe2006

Alin doesn't mean I stopped working out just long ass days working and not getting on here as much to update


----------



## Alinshop

Phoe2006 said:


> Alin doesn't mean I stopped working out just long ass days working and not getting on here as much to update



I know that man, just giving you a hard time:action-smiley-054:


----------



## Phoe2006

I know been driving yesterday and training and new hire paperwork again. Made it back home to the family for a week. No workout for two days


----------



## psych

Enjoy the family time bro!


----------



## Ironbuilt

So u quit the gym?


----------



## Phoe2006

Friday 5-2-14
Chest bi's calves

Bench
1-30 135
2-20 225
3-15 225
4-4 275
5-4 275
6-9 225
7-8 225
8-15 135
9-21 135

Alt db curl
1-15 25
2-12 35
3-7 40
4-4 50
5-8 40, 6 30, 16 20

Incline db bench
1-15 50
2-15 75
3-8 90
4-3 100
5-9 80, 11 60, 12 50, 14 40

Preacher curls machine
1-20 45
2-15 70
3-8 90
4-5 105
5-3 115
6-7 75
7-14 65
8-14 55
9-16 45
10-19 45

Cable fly's
1-20 50 
2-12 60
3-8 70
4-6 80

Pec deck
1-15 40
2-15 60
3-12 80
4-8 100

Close grip Cable curls
1-15 80
2-15 100
3-15 120
4-8 140
5-4 160

Dips
1-14 bodyweight
2-12 bw
3-9 bw
4-8 bw

Concentration curls
1-15 25
2-15 30
3-13 35
4-9 40

Calf press
1-35 360
2-25 540
3-15 630

Donkey calf raises
1-20 400
2-17 400
3-25 400


----------



## Phoe2006

Tuesday 5-6-14
Back shoulders

Deadlifts
1-15 135
2-15 225
3-12 315
4-4 405
5-miss 495 back was hurting today
6-6 315
7-6 225

Hammer strength shoulder press
1-25 90
2-19 180
3-15 180
4-10 200
5-6 220
6-13 180
7-15 180
8-24 90
9-19 90

Lat pulldowns
1-15 100
2-15 150
3-13 190
4-10 210
5-6 230
6-4 250
7-13 150

Hammer strength pulldown
1-25 90
2-15 180
3-7 270

Lat raise machine 
1-25 70
2-24 110
3-15 130
4-8 150
5-6 150
6-11 110
7-14 70
8-11 70

Hammer strength low row 
1-15 90
2-15 180
3-7 270

Front cable raises to the chin
1-15 80
2-15 100
3-13 100
4-12 120

Cable close grip rows
1-15 100
2-15 150
3-12 200
4-8 250

Db front raises
1-15 10
2-15 15
3-15 20
4-12 25
5-8 30, 7 20, 8 15, 11 10

Rear delt (rev Pec deck)
1-25 70
2-15 100
3-15 120
4-15 140
5-15 160
6-9 170

Pretty decent workout eventhough my back was already hurting and I now have a huge hemorrhoid. Anyone know how to prevent hemorrhoids from flaring up when doing deadlifts????


----------



## psych

You learn to deal with it.


----------



## Ironbuilt

U gotta ditch the pooch gear phoe. Fukn dumb aye..?


----------



## Phoe2006

Ironbuilt said:


> U gotta ditch the pooch gear phoe. Fukn dumb aye..?



Wtf r u talking about lmfao


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol..isnt that the new clothes line you made for your new pooch.  Doggystyle wear...


----------



## Phoe2006

Fucker


----------



## Phoe2006

Wednesday 5-7-14
Arms

Skull crushers super setted with close grip bench
1-25 70 -15
2-17 110-15
3-15 110-15
4-15 110-13
5-13 110-9
6-11 110-8

Alt db curls
1-15 20
2-15 25
3-15 30
4-8 40
5-6 45
6-5 50
7-9 40, 6 30, 10 20

Hammer strength preacher curl
1-25 45
2-15 70
3-12 95
4-8 105
5-6 115
6-5 115, ds 4 105, 3 95, 6 70, 8 45
7-21's 45
8-21's 45 

Hammer strength dip machine
1-15 90
2-15 180
3-13 270
4-8 360
5-12 180
6-11 90

Tri press down
1-25 120
2-15 200
3-15 200
4-15 200
5-13 200
6-11 200

One armed cable curl
1-15 30
2-15 40
3-11 50
4-8 60
5-6 60, 7 50, 6 40, 9 30,14 20

Tri rope press down
1-15 60
2-15 80
3-15 100
4-13 120
5-8 140, 7 80, 9 60, 7 50, 6 40, 11 30

Close grip cable curls
1-15 60
2-15 80
3-15 100
4-13 120
5-7 140, 9 80, 13 60, 11 50, 9 40, 11 30

Tri kickbacks
1-15 15
2-15 20
3-15 25
4-11 30
5-7 35

Standing concentration curls
1-15 15
2-15 20
3-15 25
4-15 30
5-15 35
6-11 40
7-6 50

My arms are on fire after that workout. Time to study a little more and head back on the road and take some more tests.


----------



## Phoe2006

Tuesday 5-13-14
Chest

Bench 
1-26 135
2-19 225
3-9 275
4-3 325
5-1 345 pretty easy
6-4 275
7-9 225
8-17 135

Incline db 
1-16 50
2-15 75
3-13 85
4-3 100

Incline db fly's
1-15 30
2-15 40
3-9 50
4-5 60

Pec deck
1-21 70
2-15 100
3-15 145
4-12 160
5-7 175
6-5 190
7-5 205

Decline smith bench
1-15 135
2-10 225
3-12 225
4-9 225

Cable crossover's 
1-15 40
2-15 50
3-15 60
4-13 70
5-11 80

****Note to self find the scooper instead of trying to eyeball pre workout supps in case u over pour you're not working out while having a heart attack the entire time while short of breath lol****


Psych left u some more pics


----------



## psych

fuck yeah


----------



## Phoe2006

Figured you'd enjoy those now save em brother


----------



## Phoe2006

Monday 6-9-14
Chest/ bi's

Figured I have been super busy lately and gyms come second to family and work so figured I'd update on a rain day. 

Bench
1-25 135
2-15 225
3-7 275
4-4 295
5-7 315 with spotter last 2 helped
6-3 335
7-4 275
8-9 225
9-15 slow with pause on chest

Incline db bench
1-15 60
2-15 75
3-11 90

Incline db fly's
1-15 30
2-15 40
3-15 50

Cable fly's
1-15 30
2-15 50
3-15 70
4-12 80
5-6 90 ds, 9 60, 11 30

Laying Hammer strength bench burnout's
1-25 90
2-17 180
3-15 270
4-11 270

Straight bar curls
1-20 60
2-15 80
3-6 90
4-6 100

Ez curl bar
1-15 65
2-15 85
3-11 105
4-4 125

Alt db curls
1-15 20
2-15 30
3-12 40 ds 7 20
4-7 50 ds, 5 30, 9 20

Close grip cable curls
1-15 50
2-15 80
3-15 100
4-15 120
5-7 140

Machine burnout curls no weight stickers
1-15 
2-15
3-15
4-12
5-9
6-5 ds, 7, 11, 15
7-one handed 15, 12, 12, 10, 9, 12, 15, 10, 7


----------



## psych

Sounds good big man.


----------



## Phoe2006

Pretty good for running a cruise cycle at or below trt doses. Still 1 rep max was 375 last week so I'm not to far off my max in Jan/Feb. Not the usual strength loss of years past.


----------



## Phoe2006

Wednesday 6-11-14

Back/shoulders

Deadlifts
1-19 135
2-15 225
3-13 315
4-6 405
5-1 495

Hammer strength pulldowns palm forward
1-15 90
2-15 180
3-15 270
4-6 360
5-2 450

Iso lat machine shoulder press
1-15 90
2-15 140
3-6 190
4-12 140
5-14 90
6-15 90

Iso lat pull down palms forward
1-15 90
2-15 180
3-13 270
4-6 320

Machine lat raises 
1-15 50
2-15 80
3-15 110
4-15 140
5-9 155
6-12 110
7-11 80

H/S low rows
1-15 90
2-15 180
3-9 270
4-5 360

Db lat raises
1-15 15
2-15 20
3-15 30
4-12 40
5-8 50

Smith machine bent over rows
1-15 115
2-15 115
3-15 135
4-11 135
5-9 135

Db front raises
1-15 15
2-13 20
3-11 15
4-8 10

Bent over db rear delt raises
1-15 15
2-15 25
3-15 30
4-12 40
5-7 50

All these were super settled back/shoulders except deadlifts. All this after working 13 yesterday and carrying a 70 lb piece of equipment around all day in 90° weather and waking up b/t 4-5 am. I'm beat hope everyone has a great day I'm taking today off.


----------



## MattG

Phoe2006 said:


> Wednesday 6-11-14
> 
> Back/shoulders
> 
> Deadlifts
> 1-19 135
> 2-15 225
> 3-13 315
> 4-6 405
> 5-1 495
> 
> Hammer strength pulldowns palm forward
> 1-15 90
> 2-15 180
> 3-15 270
> 4-6 360
> 5-2 450
> 
> Iso lat machine shoulder press
> 1-15 90
> 2-15 140
> 3-6 190
> 4-12 140
> 5-14 90
> 6-15 90
> 
> Iso lat pull down palms forward
> 1-15 90
> 2-15 180
> 3-13 270
> 4-6 320
> 
> Machine lat raises
> 1-15 50
> 2-15 80
> 3-15 110
> 4-15 140
> 5-9 155
> 6-12 110
> 7-11 80
> 
> H/S low rows
> 1-15 90
> 2-15 180
> 3-9 270
> 4-5 360
> 
> Db lat raises
> 1-15 15
> 2-15 20
> 3-15 30
> 4-12 40
> 5-8 50
> 
> Smith machine bent over rows
> 1-15 115
> 2-15 115
> 3-15 135
> 4-11 135
> 5-9 135
> 
> Db front raises
> 1-15 15
> 2-13 20
> 3-11 15
> 4-8 10
> 
> Bent over db rear delt raises
> 1-15 15
> 2-15 25
> 3-15 30
> 4-12 40
> 5-7 50
> 
> All these were super settled back/shoulders except deadlifts. All this after working 13 yesterday and carrying a 70 lb piece of equipment around all day in 90° weather and waking up b/t 4-5 am. I'm beat hope everyone has a great day I'm taking today off.



You are a goddamn machine brother, wow! What was this 70lb piece of equipment you had to haul around all day?


----------



## Phoe2006

MattG said:


> You are a goddamn machine brother, wow! What was this 70lb piece of equipment you had to haul around all day?


it was 101 and 103 last week but been raining a lot. but I'll tale this dryer climate than the 100% humidity I'm used to. check your pm brother.


----------



## Phoe2006

Friday 7-4-14
Chest/bi's

Bench
1-25 135
2-20 225
3-10 315
4-2 365
5-4 315
6-4 315
7-10 225

Incline bb bench 
1-25 135
2-9 225
3-8 225
4-7 225
5-25 135
6-26 135

Straight bar curls
1-15 50
2-15 60
3-12 70
4-8 80
5-6 90
6-5 100

Pec deck
1-15 60
2-15 90
3-12 120
4-8 150
5-12 90

Seated Alt db curl
1-15 20
2-14 25
3-12 30
4-12 35
5-8 40
6-5 45

Cable fly's
1-15 25
2-15 50
3-14 70
4-5 90

Cable curls
1-20 60
2-15 80
3-11 100
4-13 70

Cardio 
Light 15 minutes

Right elbows acting up. Plus first day in the gym this week.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Phoe2006 said:


> Did arms today
> 
> Triceps
> Skull crushers
> 1x25 75 lbs
> 2x15 125
> 3x15 125
> 4x10 145
> 
> Push downs
> 1x25 110
> 2x20 140
> 3x15 160
> 4x13 160
> 5x15 160
> 
> Rope
> 1x25 60
> 2x20 80
> 3x15 110
> 4x13 110
> 
> Laying db ext
> 1x15 25
> 2x15 35
> 3x14 45
> 
> Dips
> 1x13 body weight Til failure
> 
> 
> 
> Biceps
> Alt db curls
> 1x15 20
> 2x15 30
> 3x15 35
> 4x12 40
> 
> Barbell wide grip
> 1x15 65
> 2x15 85
> 3x11 105
> 
> Preacher curl
> 1x15 75
> 2x15 75
> 3x15 75
> 4x15 75
> 
> Standing concentration db curls
> 1x15 15
> 2x15 25
> 3x15 35
> 4x7 45
> 
> Standing db hammer curls
> 1x15 25
> 2x15 35
> 3x15 45
> 4x11 55


Wanna make sure I understand,  are you doing 41 sets on triceps??


----------



## Phoe2006

Idk where you got 41 I only counted 17 the others were biceps


----------



## Phoe2006

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Wanna make sure I understand,  are you doing 41 sets on triceps??


Set 1 15 reps 45 lbs
Set 2
Set 3
And so on and so forth instead I just type 
1
2
3


----------



## lycan Venom

phoe, gotta get that pelvic thrust in those work outs &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Phoe2006 said:


> Set 1 15 reps 45 lbs
> Set 2
> Set 3
> And so on and so forth instead I just type
> 1
> 2
> 3


Word


----------

